# Was bedeutet euer Nickname?



## LiangZhou (23. Mai 2009)

Aloha buffed.de Community,

durch einen Thread im Forenspiel-Forum bin ich auf die Idee für diesen Thread gekommen. Erklärt was euer Nickname bedeutet, warum ihr so heißt und/oder woher er stammt. Also LiangZhou ist schlicht und ergreifend mein Name (Vor- und Nachname) ;]
Nun zu euren Namen!


----------



## Stancer (23. Mai 2009)

Hab meinen Jäger damals so in Daoc genannt. Ich hab nen Namen gesucht der Hinterhältig klingt und auch halbwegs zu Midgard passt. Ich suchte also nach Namen und stieß auf das englische Wort "Stance" und las damals die Übersetzung "Stellung" und fand das passend, da der Jäger in Daoc ja von einer Stellung aus das Feuer mit Pfeil und Bogen auf den Feind eröffnet. Das mit "stance" aber in Wirklichkeit die Körperstellung/Haltung gemeint ist hab ich erst später rausgefunden.
Hab dann noch nen "R" hinten dran gehangen und fertig war mein Nick.

Der gefiel mir so gut, das ich ihn seitdem in jedem MMORPG benutze.


----------



## nemø (23. Mai 2009)

Bezieht sich auf meinen lieblingsschurken der nach dem kapitän der nautilus und dem lateinischen niemand benannt ist


----------



## LiangZhou (23. Mai 2009)

nemø schrieb:


> Bezieht sich auf meinen lieblingsschurken der nach dem kapitän der nautilus und dem lateinischen niemand benannt ist



Wo war Nemo denn ein Schurke? Oder irre ich mich .-O


----------



## Skatero (23. Mai 2009)

Also mein Name ist ziemlich einfallslos. Ich war damals ein Skater und der Rest könnt ihr euch denken.
Den habe ich schon seit ca. 4 Jahren, darum möchte ich ihn auch nicht mehr wechseln.
In mmog's benutze ich ihn nicht mehr, da meine Charakternamen nicht so unpassend will.
Mein Warhammer-Charakter heisst Rugart.


----------



## Zoid-Dunkelziffer (23. Mai 2009)

Zoid: Dr zoidberg von Futurama .. ist nen Draenei Priester ( mit tentakeln im gesicht :-E )

Dunkelziffer - einfach so ohne Sinn ( NEIN! NICHT DER VEREIN FÜR MISSBRAUCHTE KINDER! -.- )

Caridina - lateinische bezeichnung für (Zwerg)-Garnele

Corydoras - lateinische bezeichnung des Metallpanzerwels

müsste mal den Namen Procambarus (siehe Avatar) reservieren.. aber hab 10/10 plätzen belegt ^^


----------



## Mefisthor (23. Mai 2009)

Mephisto + Thor = Mephisthor

Mephisto = Teufel aus den Buch "Faust" 

Thor = Donnergott der Germanen

Und Mefisthor und nicht Mephisthor einfach weil ph schreiben nervt ^^

lg


----------



## dalai (23. Mai 2009)

Hatte keine Ahnung wie ich meinen Wow-Char nennen sollte, dann sah ich denn Dalai lama im fernsehen und nannte ihn kurzerhand Dalai. Habe jedoch lange darüber nachgedacht ob ich ihn nicht lama hätte nennen sollen^^ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Ziemlich einfallslos, mir viel einfach nichts besseres ein.


----------



## Selor Kiith (23. Mai 2009)

Selbstkreation für meinen RP Char... sonst nüx... er bedeutet nichts, er deutet nichts an... es ist einfach nur Selor Andaram Ephelion Kiith...


----------



## Camô (23. Mai 2009)

Abkürzung für Camouflage. Inspiriert durch den schleichenden Solid Snake. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ingamename Althaîr ... ja von Assassin's Creed. Einfallslos? Und wie, aber auch nervig:

Random-TS: 
" All ... lltär?"
"Alter!"
"Altaiia?"
"Altes Haar."  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Gilde nennt mich Althi. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LiangZhou (23. Mai 2009)

Camô schrieb:


> "Altes Haar."



Made my day


----------



## Eztok von Arygos (23. Mai 2009)

Ganz Kurz:

eztoK = Kotze

So hieß mein erster WoW-Char


----------



## dragon1 (23. Mai 2009)

anfall kindisches groessenwahnsinns
"drache", lol ich bitte euch^^


----------



## LiangZhou (23. Mai 2009)

dragon1 schrieb:


> anfall kindisches groessenwahnsinns



Dein Nick oder der vom Vorposter?


----------



## Terrorsatan (23. Mai 2009)

Albumname von Belphegor  ( heisst egtl Terrorsathan [ was aber komischerweise bei D2 ( meine erste Online Erfahrung ) schon belegt war ;D]


----------



## Dracun (23. Mai 2009)

Dracun ist abgeleitet von Draco dem lat. Namen für das Sternbild des Drachen und in der Regel bin i im Netz unter DonnieB unterwegs 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  So heißt der Charakter aus dem Film Donnie Brasco gespielt von Johnny Depp anch einer wahren Begebenheit und da dies mein Lieblingsfilm ist ... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Nun ja und so wurde ich auch in meinem alten CS:S Clan genannt der Donnie 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Noxiel (23. Mai 2009)

Meine Internetkarriere hatte ich damals in einem Chat/Foren Rollenspiel begonnen. Der Channel hieß Zauberwald und war dem Rollenspiel reserviert. Da ich schon immer ein Faible für intelligente Bösewichte hatte und mein erster Char ein Gefallener Erzengel sein sollte, mußte noch ein passender Name her. 

Nox ist lateinisch und heißt Nacht, was leicht mit Dunkelheit, Schatten, Zwiespalt und Geheimnis in Verbindung gebracht werden kann.
Die Silbe "-el" (auch Eloah/Elohim; wobei die Verbindung zu El nicht vollständig geklärt ist) steht in der Tanach (Bibel des Judentums) für "von Gott kommend" bzw. "Engel". Wobei es da auch mehrere Deutungen gibt.

Und so ist Noxiel entstanden, ein wie ich fand schönes Synonym für einen Gefallenen Engel. Das ich den Namen generell als Nick übernommen habe, ist wohl eher ein Zufall. Die intensive Recherche und die spannenden, witzigen, düsteren Stunden im Rollenspiel haben ihren Teil beigetragen, dass ich den Namen nicht einfach zu Grabe tragen wollte.


----------



## Kangrim (23. Mai 2009)

Naja ich hab das Buch "Die Zwerge" gelesen. Ich war total fasziniert von dem Charakter Ingrimmsch und bekahm lust in WoW einen Zwergen zu spielen. Naja grim ist ja eine durchaus Zwergische silbe. kan hab ich einfach so davor gehangen und dann kahm Kangrim raus. Diesen Namen hab ich dann einfach weitergeführt. Mittlerweile werd ich von meinen Animekumpels einfach nurnoch Kana-chan genannt. Ich denke das ich Kana-chan benutzen werde, sollte ich mich mal wieder auf irgendeiner Seite anmelden. Schon komisch was für eine Geschichte so ein Nickname haben kann.^^


----------



## LiangZhou (23. Mai 2009)

Kangrim schrieb:


> Naja ich hab das Buch "Die Zwerge" gelesen. Ich war total fasziniert von dem Charakter Ingrimmsch und bekahm lust in WoW einen Zwergen zu spielen. Naja grim ist ja eine durchaus Zwergische silbe. kan hab ich einfach so davor gehangen und dann kahm Kangrim raus. Diesen Namen hab ich dann einfach weitergeführt. Mittlerweile werd ich von meinen Animekumpels einfach nurnoch Kana-chan genannt. Ich denke das ich Kana-chan benutzen werde, sollte ich mich mal wieder auf irgendeiner Seite anmelden. Schon komisch was für eine Geschichte so ein Nickname haben kann.^^



Ich hab auch einen Zwerg wegen den Büchern angefangen ;D


----------



## Klunker (23. Mai 2009)

Mhm meine Geschichte.

Wow wurde erfolgreich installiert
Woaaaaaah Tauren. 
.....Name.....aaaaaaaarg...NAME.....mhm....ah (Glühbrine inc.) Klunker <--spontane eingebung
Der schami wurde dann mit lvl 39 auf eis gelegt und ne kleiner magierin angefangen...mit juwelenschleifen als erinnerung an meine anfangszeit^^
Mitlweeile gefällt mir der der Nichname aber so gut, dass ich fast überall mit dem registiert bin und lange zeit war ichd er einzioge klunker im arsenal


----------



## Mefisthor (23. Mai 2009)

Ich find Die Trolle von Christoph Hardebusch viel besser 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Naja zum Thema ... ehhm naja ich hat damals immer total Kindliche Namen ala Phönix, Lion usw. Mefisthor is endlich mal ein guter Name den ich jetzt schon seit ca. 3 Jahren hab

Mein WoW Char war aber ein Schurke Namens "Freekill" ... Unbenannt in Mefisthor, weil der Name irgendwie ein Magnet für Allies war mich anzugreifen ^^

lg


----------



## 2boon4you (23. Mai 2009)

Colarum 
Ein Mischung aus Cola und Rum 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## tschilpi (24. Mai 2009)

Na jetzt seid ihr bestimmt gespannt woher mein Name tschilpi kommt, hmm?
Es ist eine lange Geschichte, welche Jahrhunderte hinwegreicht.
Naja, gut, nicht gerade Jahrhunderte, einpaar.. Jahre vielleicht.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Ich begann meine erste Internetkarriere in einem Online Game.... Dort konnte man sich keinen Namen ausdenken sondern musste sich einen aussuchen. Beim Namensgenerator fiel meine Wahl auf: Herr Tschilpi Megaspinner. Gut, fragt mich nicht was das jetzt für ein Name ist. War üblich für dieses Onlinegame. Der Charakter war eine Ente.
Ich übernahm das ''Tschilpi'' und nutze den Namen für meinen ersten Forennick.
Die Zeit kam, ich traf neue Foren.. neue Onlinegames... und fortan hiess ich immer: tschilpi. Ihr findet bei Google sicher eine ganze Internethistorie unter dem Namen tschilpi. 
tschilpi Abk. ''Herr Tschilpi Megaspinner''.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Smoky_MacPutt (24. Mai 2009)

Also Namen für meine Charaktere in MMOs las ich mir immer spontan und meisst ohne zusammenhänge einfallen (wobei ich nichtmal lange überlegen muss)
als Beispielt ... zurzeit zock ich meine Hexenmeisterin Zrimas und Todesritter Ornon...einfach paar Buchtsaben aussuchen noch mehr anpappen fertig (irgentwie zumindest).

Joah...Smoky_MacPutt nenn ich mich immer in Foren da ich den Namen mal als eine Art künstlernamen in  einem Film gehört habe (Ey mann wo is mein Auto)
wobei der Name dann richtig geschrieben Smokey_McPott heisen müsste... naja is haltn och ne kleine persöhnliche Note drin  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zonalar (24. Mai 2009)

Tippt mal langsam Benji9... jaaa, darum is die 9 noch dran^^

Benji nennt man mich, wer mich kennt. Also wollt ich mich bei Spielen und Foren mit Benji anmelden. 
Da aber der Name gut und gerne vergeben war, hab ich ne 9 drangehängt, weil der halt so schön in die Reihe passt^^ "nji9" sind direkt übereinander und ich fands praktisch^^

Als ich dann angefangen hab, WoW zu spieln, hab ich gemerkt, das Benji9 kein passender name is...
Da hab ich mir irgendwas ausgedacht, das sich toll anhören könnte. 
Raus kam: Zonalar
Seit ein paar im Ts fragten, wie man den Namen eigendlich auspricht (denn alle haben ihn auf Hochdeutsch verstümmelt...), pflege ich zu sagen. 
"Wie ein Schuke aus dem Schatten, denn der Name zischt, mit Englisch-amerikanischem Akzent"

Nunja. Mir gefällt der Name. Darum verwende ich ihn weiterhin (und auch weil bisher niemand auf den gleichen Namen kam^^)


----------



## LiangZhou (24. Mai 2009)

tschilpi schrieb:


> Na jetzt seid ihr bestimmt gespannt woher mein Name tschilpi kommt, hmm?
> Es ist eine lange Geschichte, welche Jahrhunderte hinwegreicht.
> Naja, gut, nicht gerade Jahrhunderte, einpaar.. Jahre vielleicht.
> 
> ...



Was war das für ein Spiel? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## sambuca1234 (24. Mai 2009)

naja sambuca is halt mein lieblingsgetränk was alkohol betrifft und weil der name schon belegt war 1234 hintendran


----------



## Zoid-Dunkelziffer (24. Mai 2009)

LiangZhou schrieb:


> Was war das für ein Spiel?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


http://www.toontown-click.de/toontown_toon...egaspinner.html ? ^^


----------



## Reflox (24. Mai 2009)

Als ich ca. 8 wahr hab ich Rayman 3 gezockt,un da gab es so nen magier Reflugs hab einfach abgeändert und Reflox draus gmacht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 .
Hab ihn halt immer noch weil er mir gefällten (Nein, nicht der Magier sondern der NAME^^)


----------



## m1chel (24. Mai 2009)

michel ist mein vorname, und da ich keine Fantasie habe, oder keine Lust mir einen Namen zu suchen habe ich einfach m1chel genommen da das i meistens vergeben war.


----------



## dragon1 (24. Mai 2009)

LiangZhou schrieb:


> Dein Nick oder der vom Vorposter?


mein eigener


----------



## Falathrim (24. Mai 2009)

Hmm, welcher jetzt? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Falathrim:
Ich hab mit HdRO angefangen und suchte einen Nick. Naheliegenderweise kam ich dann auf die Idee, ein Wort aus der Elbensprache (Sindarin) von Tolkien zu nehmen....hab also das Onlinelexikon nach nem guten Namen durchsucht und bin auf "Falathrim" gestoßen, was der aus Druck für die Nord-Elben (Auch Sinda-Elben) ist. Vielleicht kennt ihr ja die Rohirrim... ;D

Arkanias:
Als ich ziemlich pünktlich zu Release mit WoW angefangen habe brauchte ich einen Account/Charnamen (Ich war damals 14, verurteilt mich nicht -.- xD) und stieß dann auf die Arkan-Magie...etwas abgewandelt und damals noch mit einem Orkus verziert, fertig war der Supernick o.0
Arkanias gefiel mir dann so gut, dass ich den Nick über die Jahre behalten habe...

Todesschleicher:
Der Nick ist ähnlich alt wie Arkanias...ich habe damals Drogendealer.de gespielt und hatte den bekloppten Nick Da_Dealer_Man, aus der Zeit in der ich gerne Ami-Hiphop gehört habe...irgendwann war die Phase vorbei und ich habe verzweifelt ich Chat nach einem Tipp für einen Nick gefragt...und dann kam Todesschleicher, weil ich mich gerne hinterfotzig angeschlichen habe und die Leute angegriffen habe...der Nick gefiel mir, da hab ich ihn ebenfalls behalten.

Gorthad:
Ich brauchte einen passenden Namen für meinen Untoten Todesritter bei WoW, hab mich wieder ins Sindarin-Lexikon verzogen und was kam?
"Grabhügel"...extrem passend wie ich finde...sinister und so 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Desdinova (24. Mai 2009)

"_... Call me Desdinova - Eternal light ..._"

Textzeile aus diesem Lied: Metallica - Astronomy (Original Blue Öyster Cult)

Ich hab damals beim Laufen immer Musik gehört und zwar immer die selbe Kassette. Das erste Lied darauf war Astronomy, was mich damals sofort in die richtige Stimmung versetzt hat um Ewigkeiten laufen zu können und vor mich hinzugrübeln. Die oben erwähnte Textstelle allerdings hat nicht so richtig Sinn ergeben. "Dust in over" oder ähnliches hab ich da immer rausgehört, bis ich mir mal die Mühe gemacht habe den Text nachzulesen. So kam ich dann auf den Namen "Desdinova", dessen Endung fast vollständig meinen Nachnamen wiedergibt.

Hier noch ein Auszug aus dem englischen Wiki über den Hintergrund des Namens:
"_The song's lyrics are selected verses from a poem by Sandy Pearlman, the band's producer and mastermind behind their image, called "The Soft Doctrines of Immaginos". In the poem, which was later released under the BÖC moniker as "Imaginos", aliens known as Les Invisibles guide an altered human named Imaginos, also called Desdinova, through history, playing key roles that eventually lead to the outbreak of World War I. In "Astronomy", the character of Imaginos comes to realize his heritage and his role as the altered human. References are made to celestial objects throughout the song-- "The light that never warms" being the moon, "The Queenly flux" the constellation Cassiopeia, "My dog, fixed and consequent" being Sirius, the dog star. The "Four Winds Bar" may be a reference to the Tropic of Cancer. All in all, it has Imaginos explaining his position as part of Les Invisibles._" Wikipedia

Der Nickname begleitet mich jetzt schon fast zehn Jahre und wird wohl auch nicht mehr abgelegt, obwohl er mir mittlerweile unangenehm oft über den Weg läuft.


----------



## Niranda (24. Mai 2009)

Ganz einfach:
Niranda ist einer meiner RL-Vornamen xD
Gefällt mir halt am besten... wer heißt schon Nira? o.O  auch ingame gabs damals noch nix... =)
Alles faker von mir - säue =(

Nira ^.^


----------



## tschilpi (24. Mai 2009)

Zoid-Dunkelziffer schrieb:


> http://www.toontown-click.de/toontown_toon...egaspinner.html ? ^^


Ohja, das bringt Erinnerungen zurück xD
Leider wurde die deutsche Version des Spiels mittlerweile geschlossen. ^^


----------



## Behem (24. Mai 2009)

Behem weil Behemoth schon vergeben ist, Behemoth ist meine fav. band. So einfach is das. ^^


----------



## Gored (24. Mai 2009)

mein nickname kommt auch schlicht und einfach von ner band die ich gut finde und er klingt auch, meiner meinung nach,  schön kurz und griffig. ingame heißt mein char genau so und eigentlich bennen ich in jedem spiel meinen char gored, es gibt also schon ne ziemlich große sammlung von gors .

link zur band : http://www.myspace.com/goredger


----------



## droidle (24. Mai 2009)

Droidle hm...
 war vor 5-7 Jahre ca. in dem Spiel Neocron mal unterwegs als ein Black Dragon, dem Clan Leather Rebells bis ich wen kennen gerlernt hatte der Droid hies (na klingelts schon), dann haben wir beschlossen zusammen rum zu ziehen und alles zu töten da er PE (Private Eye) war und ich Tank (Dickes ding mit großen Kanonen) musste ich auch einen PE erstellen - Droidle 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mfg Droidle


----------



## Cookie Jar (24. Mai 2009)

Mein Nick bedeutet so viel wie "Keks Topf"
Joar das ist der Titel eines Liedes von den "Gym Class Heros" 

Und mein Lieblings WoW name ist Lendir
is abgeleitet von Elendir als ich das erste mal WoW 
sehen durfte jagte jemand mit eben jenem name durch Ony
ich war total begeister und als ich dann so weit war meinen eigenen 
Char zu spielen musste es einfach der name sein.

Mein Gildenmeister fragte mich nach einiger Zeit ob der name zufällig von Lenden
abgeleitet wäre im chat war gröllendes gelächter am anfang fand ich nervig aber mitlerweile Liebe ich den Namen einfach  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 





Wegen Rechtschreibfehlern: Look at my sign xD


----------



## Minastirit (24. Mai 2009)

<-- so hies mein inaktiver hunter

ganz einfach 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


damals war so : herr der ringe hmm trolle elfen anderes nutzloses zeugs hmm minastirith (die stadt) fand ich cool vom namen her aber das h hat mich gestört .. fertig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## marion9394 (24. Mai 2009)

öhm meiner war eigentlich relativ unspektakulär.... 

hatte früher immer die emailaddi marionb17@[blablabla].de -> marion is vorname - klar, b für den nachnamen meines stiefpapas (da der bissl schöner klingt als mein eigener seehr eigenartig klingender), und 17 für damaliges alter...

habe mich mit marionb17 versucht bei ebay anzumelden - leider wars schon vergeben - naja und nachdem ebay einem dann immer alternativen anbietet wurde marion9394 draus... und das wird jetzt so ziemlich überall verwendet damit ich nicht so nen großen merk-aufwand hab ;D


----------



## Benrok (24. Mai 2009)

Mein Name kommt von meinem ersten Wow Char den ich auch seit 4 Jahren spiele und der allerdings von meinem Rl namen abgeleitet ist, nur ein bisschen orkischer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bexor (24. Mai 2009)

Manche Kollegen nennen mich seit langer Zeit "Bex" (Kommt wahrscheinlich von meinem Nachnamen und dem Namen einer Biermarke, der Spitzname war auf jedenfall auf einmal da 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )

Dann habe ich damals, als ich mit WoW angefangen habe, versucht mir einen Char namens "Bex" zu erstellen, doch leider war der Name schon vergeben und ich musste improvisieren und hab dann eben das "or" hinter "Bex" geklebt und schon entstand mein Nick.


----------



## skyline930 (24. Mai 2009)

skyline930 - Mein Hintergrundbild ist jahrelang eine .. richtig .. Skyline gewesen, die 93 ist mein Geburtsjahr, und die 0 - null probl.. äh.. weil der Name oft schon besetzt war.

In CSS kennt man mich unter fatal1ty. Nein, nicht wegen irgendwelchen Progamern oder 1337 kidddies die sich so nennen - ich hab das Headset, und der Name hat mir halt gefallen.


----------



## DeadSand (24. Mai 2009)

Deadsand= Name meines WoW-Chars  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gfiti (24. Mai 2009)

::: wegeditiert ::: 

Nichts ist für die Ewigkeit. ;P


----------



## bkeleanor (25. Mai 2009)

Eleanor kommt aus nur noch 60 sekunden.
find den namen einfach schön.
bk steht für Black knights und mehr steck da nicht dahinter :-)


----------



## Xelyna (25. Mai 2009)

Xelyna hieß mein erster WoW Chara auf meinem eigenen Account 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Gibts auch immer noch -> untote Hexe auf Destromath

Der Name kam daher.. weil ich den Namen Celine mag, der war aber schon vergeben. Celina ebenfalls.. Xelina sieht komisch aus.. ergo Xelyna 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Qonix (25. Mai 2009)

Früher war mein Nick immer Blitz, da dieser aber dann bei meinem ersten MMORPG und zwar Ragnarok bereits vergeben war, musste ich mir was neues ausdenken und als ich so zu meinem DVD-Player schauen und den Namen Qonix sehe, denke ich: "Hmm, das hab ich bis jetzt so gut wie noch nie gehört und klingt speziell, also nehm ich das mal." Seit da, heisse ich überall Qonix.


----------



## Aero_one (25. Mai 2009)

Aero ist der Name unter dem ich legal male ( Streetart ) ... hat eig. keine Bedeutung, ist nur schön kurz =) das "one" kommt bei Writern immer hinter den Tag von daher hab ich´s einfach übernommen.


----------



## LordofDemons (25. Mai 2009)

hmm also erstm a hat mich die Dämonologie sehr interessiert und hab auch immer was mit Dämonen gespielt in jedem Spiel das ich in die Finger bekam, Gothic -> Magier -Dämon beschwören, Dungeon Siege -> Dämon beschwören, WoW -> Krieger (WTF)
egal auf jeden Fall hab ich so oft Dämonen beschworen das ich ja im grunde schon herr über alles Dämonische war.
UND weil ich ne ziemlich lange Zeit in meinem Leben wirklcih gewaltätig und aggressiv war (blablablabla lange geschichte die keinen interessiert) und ich meinen "inneren Dämon" irgendwann kontrollieren musste.
Also auf jeden Fall weil ich halt immer irgend nen Dämon Kontrolliere XD zudem ist die Abkürzug sehr nett LoD^^

Meine WoW Chars KANn ich leider grad nicht erklären weil ich zZ in ungnade gefallen bin auf meinem server (illi gelegt ich war lootmeister und hatte 2 Std disco narf) deshalb sag ich die namen besser mal nicht XD

edit: ich hab natürlich in weit mehr spielen dämonen beschworen als in den oben genannten 3 (in wow hab ich au noch nen hexer) aber die 3 sind halt recht bekannt :>


----------



## Davatar (25. Mai 2009)

Damals, lang ists her, im PC-Mittelalter, auch genannt "DOS-Zeit" begab es sich, dass ich zum ersten Mal ein RPG auf dem PC spielte, in dem man nicht mehr die klassische "Vorwärts-Seitwärts-3D-Ansicht" (wie zB in Ultima Underworld), sondern eine neue, Diagonale Vogelperspektive hatte. Das Spiel hiess "Ultima 8: Pagan". Am Anfang war da dann dieses Feld, in dem man den Namen des Avatars (des Helden) eingeben sollte. "Avatar" stand bereits da. Also dachte ich mir "hmm mein Vorname beginnt mit einem 'D' und Avatar klingt eigentlich auch schon toll", also wurde kombiniert und es entstand "Davatar". Eine völlig simple Kombination, doch fanden bisher eigentlich alle Leute den Namen gelungen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Der Hoffnungstöter (25. Mai 2009)

Ich töte Hoffnungen ! 

Hab das von Thyrm dem Großen kerl in Zul drak 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Scrätcher (25. Mai 2009)

Ich hatte nen Nachtelf-Krieger bei Wow gespielt aber irgendwie war das nicht so ganz das wahre. Die freundlichen Leute hatten irgendwie andere Spielzeiten wie ich und irgendwann kam ich in Auberdine nicht mehr weiter. Ich war kurz davor mein Abo zu kündigen. Aber bevor ich das machte, wollt ich mir noch die "böse" Seite anschauen.

Also erstellte ich mir einen Char! Hm Horde.... es soll der absolute Gegensatz zu meinem Allianzchar sein! Er soll richtig groß, hässlich und sarkastisch sein! Er braucht auch nicht ehrenhaft dem Gegner gegenüberzutreten! Er soll sich die Mächte der Natur zu nutzen machen! Gerade wer Diablo II oder Sacred kennt wird wohl ein leichtes grinsen kriegen wenn er "Schamane" hört. Ein beliebtes Zitat eines Schamanen aus Sacred: "Macht mir aus seinem Kopf nen Aschenbecher!!" PERFEKT!

Gibt es eine Rasse auf Hordenseite die mehr Blödsinn im Kopf haben könnte als Trolle? Und dabei sehen sie auch noch groß, brutal und hässlich aus! In Verbindung mit der Klasse Schamane ist es wohl für mich optimal! Dann wird es wohl ein großer hässlicher chaotischer Troll mit einem Herz aus Gold und nem Pfefferstreuer für die Allianzgnome!

Hm.... soweit erstellt. Jetzt fehlt nur noch ein Name! Wie nennt man einen Troll der aus der zweiten Reihe kämpft und nur Unsinn im Kopf hat?

SCRATCHER! (oder auf deutsch:"Kratzer") ich denke das paßt!

Irgendwann bin ich dann über das Buffedforum gestolpert und hab mir hier natürlich den gleichen Namen als Avatarnick verpaßt, wie mein Main hat. Nur das ich halt aus dem A ein Ä machen mußte weil er schon belegt war.


----------



## PARAS.ID (25. Mai 2009)

Meinen nick erklär ich nicht. Ich nehm' mir diese künstlerische Freiheit herraus!


----------



## Bodog (25. Mai 2009)

Hallo,

Wir haben so ein nettes Bedeutung-Namesbuch.
Da hab ich mir meine Bedeutung und Abwandlungen angesehen.
Bodog kommt glaubé ich aus dem Slowenischen und bedeutet Felix.
So hab ich mich dann genannt (WoW und so.)
Hab dann bei manchen Spielen auch Bodog's Gedärme Mixer genommen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mfg Bodog


----------



## Ch3rion (25. Mai 2009)

Mein Hexer in WoW heißt Cherion, warum? Gute Frage weiß ich selber nicht mehr.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Mein Druide heißt Sceno. Dieser komische Name ist aber nicht meine eigene Kration, ich hab den Namen auf meinem damaligen Rechner gelesen und übernommen. 

Tja ich bin unkreativ.

Und weil ich so unkreativ bin, findet man mich auch in diesem Forum unter Ch3rion 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



MfG


----------



## chopi (25. Mai 2009)

Früher war ich ziemlicher One Piece Fan,mein Liebling aus der Serie war natürlich der Elch das Rentier.
"Chopper? Ne,dann denken alle,du bist Motorradfreak"
"*Chopi*? Das klingt so schön töffig,das nehmen wir." (Übrigens, "Tschopi" , nicht "Hoppi" )

Sonst bin ich noch unter folgenden Nicks bekannt:
*Odaachi* - Der Zeichner von One Piece nennt sich selbst Odatchi im Inet,davon abgeleitet.
*Osterzone* - Geheimnisvoller Maler aus dem Spiel Hotel Dusk (Für den Ds,wer einen hat,sollte das Spiel unbedingt spielen! )


----------



## Natsumee (26. Mai 2009)

Einige kennen meinen Namen sicher 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Den Namen haben ich durch die Anime Serie Tenjo Tenge. Natsume ist der Nachname der beiden Schwestern. 
Das doppel e habe ich dann genommen in wow weil es mit einem e schon vorhanden war^^  Naja nun habe ich das "Namensmonopol" auf Terrordar^^


----------



## LeWhopper (26. Mai 2009)

Lichtseher ist der Name meines Menschen Priesters^^


----------



## Tabuno (27. Mai 2009)

Ich nenn mich überall Tabuno oder Tebbi, ka warum. Die Namen sind mir einfach iwann mal so eingefallen.


----------



## Skatero (27. Mai 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> Ich nenn mich überall Tabuno oder Tebbi, ka warum. Die Namen sind mir einfach iwann mal so eingefallen.


Ach gibs zu Tabuno hast du ausgewählt, weil du gerne Tabu und Uno spielst.


----------



## Grüne Brille (27. Mai 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Ach gibs zu Tabuno hast du ausgewählt, weil du gerne Tabu und Uno spielst.





Tabuno schrieb:


> wow du denkst ja schon wieder weit
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


:>


----------



## El Homer (27. Mai 2009)

Ich musste an der Stelle der Folge so lachen das ich mich El Homer genannt habe ^^

(El Homo wäre auch ein bisschen komisch gewesen xD )


----------



## Rexo (27. Mai 2009)

_*omg der is nice El Homo xD*_


----------



## x3n0n (27. Mai 2009)

Siehe PSE...
Dann noch etwas 1337speek und fertisch.


----------



## Rangekiller (27. Mai 2009)

mhmh damals war ich noch jund und fand "Rangekiller" irgendwie total passend für nen hunter >.< nun mittlerweile find ich ihn nicht mehr so passend da ich weiß dasser einfach doof und kindisch klingt, und ich hätte sogar beim server trans die möglichkeit gehabt ihn zu ändern, aber irgendwie gefiel er mir dann doch gut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Mein warri Einseinsnull, ja der is entstanden als ich mittags von der polizei angehalten wurde aufm fahrrad, warum weiß ich alelrdings gar nicht mehr 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 und wieso ich dann ausgerechnet den char so nannte, tja man weißes nich ;D


----------



## Shrukan (27. Mai 2009)

Shrukan = Schrukan = der schwarze Drache aus dem Buch Eragon,
dazu ist Shrukan der Name meines ersten WoW-Chars ;>


----------



## Rhokan (28. Mai 2009)

Ich hab meinen ersten WoW-Char nach dem Schattenjäger Rokhan aus Warcraft III benannt. Der Account wurde dann allerdings gehackt und ich musste mir einen neuen machen. Auf dem alten gehackten Account war allerdings noch der Char mit der richtigen Schreibweise, weswegen das h seinen Platz ändern musste.


----------



## Elindir (28. Mai 2009)

Mein erster WoW Char war Oshovah. der Name kommt von Warhammer 40k, bei den TAU gib es ein Abtrünnigen Commander der O'shovah heisst. Der hat sich, anders als alle anderen TAU, mehr auf den Nahkampf spezialisiert. Daher fand ich das passend für meinen Warri.

und Elindir.. ka den habe ich mir für "Das Schwarze Auge" ausgedacht und hier benutzt weil oshovah besetzt war..






Edit: 
ach ja und mein WAR Char heist Nurse... ist eine Heilerin 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ahramanyu (28. Mai 2009)

Ahriman, _persischer Gott der Finsternis "und was noch alles dazugehört" of Doom_. Stammt aus meiner LogD-Zeit und gefällt mir noch heute.


----------



## Banload (28. Mai 2009)

Hatte mal ein Virus auf dem Rechner der genauso hiess.


----------



## Night falls (28. Mai 2009)

Meine Mutter - Gott hab sie selig - hieß so.


----------



## Yadiz (28. Mai 2009)

Yadiz, weil mir nix besseres eingefallen ist. 
Als mir dann endlich was besseres eingefallen war, war der bessere Name schon vergriffen °_°
also hab ich schnell Yadiz genommen, bevor der auch vergeben ist. 
- ein fataler Irrtum, wie sich herausstellen sollte  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ne Spaß bei Seite:
Alle Namen die ich nehmen wollte  waren irgendwie schon vergeben.
Dann dachte ich mir: 
Hey, jetzt musst du einen Namen wählen den du selbst auch niemals nehmen würdest, der ist bestimmt noch da! - Yadiz.
Gesagt, Getan - und dann wars zu spät =/

Lg


----------



## HGVermillion (29. Mai 2009)

Vermillion hießen meine früheren Spielcharaktere, und dann bring ich noch irgendwie den Realm in den Namen, hier ist es Helmgart.


----------



## Caveman1979 (29. Mai 2009)

Also bei meinem namen ist es nicht schwer heraus zubekommen was er bedeutet!

Und ja ich bin ein Mann= ein richtiger HöhlenMann 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

